# Are there dependency issues with Glycerin Suppositories ?



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Can you get dependent on glycerin suppositories? What are the other draw backs?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here's some info for you, hope it helps







:Here is some info about safety of glycerine suppositories.http://www.drugs.com/MMX/Glycerin.html"Laxative dependency (treatment)â€"Glycerin suppositories are indicated temporarily to re-establish normal bowel function in laxative-dependent patients. "================================================


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi Marilyn, did find this site on a google search. But it does not give info of whether suppositories can make you dependent on them.







. If you found something on this at the posted , can you please copy and paste the exact quote. All it says is that if you are dependent on other laxatives then suppositories can help in making a break from those laxatives.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I looked again on that site,and that was all I could find too.Also, some refer to supps that have other meds in them, not just the glycerin ones, which could be habit forming/dependency.I read some other sites which said the same thing- one site said the glycerin ones were OK for kids, but again, that is to establish routine, so I sorta came up empty too.Here's what I found, for what it is worth:Ref to pediatric:http://experts.about.com/q/1429/3560524.htmThe suppositories are safe, assuming they are glycerin type, and won't cause dependency on them.on an MS site:http://www.msif.org/en/symptoms_treatments...l_symptoms.htmlSUPPOSITORIES AND OTHER RECTAL STIMULANTS Rectal stimulants provide both chemical stimulation and localized mechanical stimulation combined with lubrication to promote stool elimination. They may be used either occasionally when necessary or on a routine daily or every-other-day basis in conjunction with other medications already listed. Suppositories generally act within 15 minutes to an hour. They include: Glycerin suppositories, which contain no medication and provide rectal stimulation and lubrication for easier passage of stool. *Glycerin suppositories are milder and less habit-forming *than Dulcolax and are used to help develop a bowel routine; Dulcolax suppositories, which contain a medication that is absorbed by the lining of the large bowel and stimulates a strong wavelike movement of the rectal muscles that facilitates elimination;In my Merck Manual - 1997 - says that supps containing stimulant lax ingredients can cause dependency, but nothing else re glycerin.http://www.mypharmacy.co.uk/medicines/medi...sitories_bp.htmGlycerin suppositories BPGlycerin suppositories BP for short term treatment of constipation. http://www.ibstales.com/glycerin_suppositories.htmRe Fleet glycerin suppositories:Laxative products should not be used for a period longer than one week unless directed by a doctor. That's about all I could find - good question - I would call your pharmacist and ask - if I get a chance to do so (my friend is a pharm, and another is a PA and my sis is med tech/med school) I will ask and let you know.Sorry I couldn't answer further on this.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

That was good advice - to call a pharmacist. The pharmacist said they are not habit forming or harmful in any way for long term use.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I called a 2nd pharmacist and he said glycerin suppositories are not recommended for long term use.







. He said the body should be doing this function on its own. He also said that there were absorption issues of Vitamin E and another vitamin.


----------

